# A Challenge For All Torch Nerds!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps,

I used to have one of these for duty (which I really liked) Inova T3 but some bugger's pinched it!

So, the challenge is to suggest something which is relatively small, powerful and won't break the bank. Really awkward shapes are also out, as I need to be able to conceal it.

What do all you torch experts recommend?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I used to have one of these for duty (which I really liked) Inova T3 but some bugger's pinched it!
> 
> ...


There's nowhere as safe as the nick, eh? Everyone at work has a Surefire strapped to their body-armour at our place, but having said that we're now issued with LED Lensers that are pretty darn good for their size...

In other news - just six weeks until I go independent! Woop woop! ;-)


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I used to have one of these for duty (which I really liked) Inova T3 but some bugger's pinched it!
> 
> ...


Have you looked at the iTP A6 Polestar? 700 lumens. 6 AA batteries. Ledfire.co.uk have it in a 2009 Christmas set together with an 80 lumens keyring torch for Â£59.95 delivered. Bargain. I have this set and the Polestar is FANTASTIC. Rob who runs the site provides excellent customer service.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

GaryH said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Chaps,
> ...


Also have a look at the smaller Eagletacs at ledfire.co.uk. Some are reduced. Olights there are great.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks a lot chaps, I'll have a good look at those

Well done James, you're obviously performing very well mate :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've got an LED Lenser P7, about Â£40 from the bay of evil. Great torch about 4 in. long, Cree led with an alledged beam throw of over 700 feet. Takes 4AAA. Complete with belt pouch.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> I've got an LED Lenser P7, about Â£40 from the bay of evil. Great torch about 4 in. long, Cree led with an alledged beam throw of over 700 feet. Takes 4AAA. Complete with belt pouch.


I'd agree with this recommendation - got my Dad the P7 for xmas and its a brilliant torch. After i saw how good it was I've bought the P14 for me (which is bigger but V.useful and the P3 which is great pocket sized unit for moderate use.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Have one of these little Fenix beauties, 80 lumens on a single AA.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Chaps,
> 
> I used to have one of these for duty (which I really liked) Inova T3 *but some bugger's pinched it!*
> 
> ...


Have you reported it to the Police?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Chaps,
> ...


Yes mate, but someone's pinched the report


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well chaps, spent the last few days pouring over all this stuff and decided to go for this puppy;

EagleTac P20A2 Mark II Cree R5

Thanks for all the advice/recommendations. Any thoughts/experience on the chosen one (no Chelsea fans please!).

Oh, quick edit, one of the things that swung it for me was that it uses AA batteries, which are provided by work, rather than the expensive lithium ones, yet still gives out 230 lumens!


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> one of the things that swung it for me was that it uses AA batteries, which are provided by work


That's why it's always AA or AAA batteries for me too. :wink2:


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Well chaps, spent the last few days pouring over all this stuff and decided to go for this puppy;
> 
> EagleTac P20A2 Mark II Cree R5
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you haven't already parted with your cash..... Ledfire.co.uk have this at Â£10 off for Â£38.95 delivered. If you've already ordered maybe they will do a price-match? Nice light.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

GaryH said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Well chaps, spent the last few days pouring over all this stuff and decided to go for this puppy;
> ...


Hi Gary, thanks for that mate. I had a wee swatch and it's the Mk1 that's got the offer. Apparently there's quite a difference between the two in terms of user interface, so thought I'd splash the cash.

Thanks though


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


You've made a good choice then with the MkII. The UI can be a real pain if it's not the way you want it. Looks like a great light.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I feel a review coming on!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

just bought an ultrafire that takes a 3.7v 18650 batteries - wish I'd read to see what batteries it takes - but 270 lumens caught my eye and i clicked buy to quickly!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

You buggers!

I have no particular need for an LED torch. I have a Pifco rechargeable torch I was given one Christmas, at least 10 years ago, which is nothing special but still fairly adequate for most purposes. I also have a Freeplay Sherpa wind-up that never holds a charge and is a pain to wind up

Now, thanks to this, and The Super-cool Torch Thread, I've spent the past couple of days scouring internet reviews culminating in me ordering this:










It should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

ive got this in the trade section 

paul

fenix l1d


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> Well chaps, spent the last few days pouring over all this stuff and decided to go for this puppy;
> 
> EagleTac P20A2 Mark II Cree R5
> 
> ...


Very nice. I was thinking of Maglight or Premierlight torches.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


  My son had his cap badge pinched and a cracked one left in its place (but not put back on the cap!!) and his issued hi-vis coat went missing from his locker, now he keeps it LOCKED! :boxing:

Its takes a....what was that saying again? :lol:


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

That reminds me of the time a member of the RMP put his bayonet in his locker, rather than the armoury with his gat, which is where it should have been. Unfortunately there was a unit of RHF on camp, which he knew, (a unit with a certain reputation, not mine I hasten to add). Needless to say said bayonet promptly disappeared, along with other items.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Sancho Panza said:


> That reminds me of the time a member of the RMP put his bayonet in his locker, rather than the armoury with his gat, which is where it should have been. Unfortunately there was a unit of RHF on camp, which he knew, (a unit with a certain reputation, not mine I hasten to add). Needless to say said bayonet promptly disappeared, along with other items.


RHF?! Feck, they are off their heid's. Total maniacs. I think they are still the only British Regiment (or batallion I suppose now) which is banned from at least two German cities...


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me of the time a member of the RMP put his bayonet in his locker, rather than the armoury with his gat, which is where it should have been. Unfortunately there was a unit of RHF on camp, which he knew, (a unit with a certain reputation, not mine I hasten to add). Needless to say said bayonet promptly disappeared, along with other items.
> ...


The Regimental drink of the RHF? Buckfast I believe :wine: :comando: :hunter: Also known for :boxing:


----------

